# [Résolu] [AWESOME] Gérer la transprence

## zerros

Bonjour,

Je voudrai arriver à gérer la transparence sur awesome. J'ai installé urxvt comme terminal par défaut,

et j'essai de rendre la console transparente.

J'ai cherché un peu sur le net et j'ai trouvé qu'il fallait modifier le le fichier du theme, mais même en mettant tout en AAAAAA,

le background du term reste tout noir. Vous n'auriez pas une petite idée svp ?

----------

## zerros

Ca y est j'ai trouvé dans les propriétés de urxvt.

++

----------

## xaviermiller

Il ne reste plus qu'à changer le titre en ajoutant "Résolu"  :Wink: 

----------

